# Endoscopic biopsy, still waiting...



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I called my doctor 2 wks after I had my upper gi endoscopy.They had taken some biopsy samples from the procedure. They said they had the pathology reports back, but were waiting on lab tests, and procedures I had done about 2 yrs ago from another Gi. What could be the reasoning of this ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They may want to compare the results between now and 2 years ago.So if they saw something they may want to know if it is brand new, or something that has been going on for awhile (acute vs chronic). That may effect what they would diagnose things as. It may look like something had been there but is gone, and they want to know if that is something that makes sense based on what they saw two years ago.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I heard back today, my biopsy came back with Barretts Esophagitis. It is in the early stages, and he put me on Prilosec twice a day, and also wants me to come back in for a Endoscopy in 12 months, to chk the Barretts again. He didn't tell me how long I would have to take Prilosec.


----------

